# My Dog Saved My Life



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I had to go home this past week because my parents needed help boarding up one of our beach houses in Morehead City. I took Axel with me and took him back to my parents house which is in a small city east of Raleigh. Irene hit Saturday morning early, my parents town was only supposed to get gusts maybe up to 60M.P.H., kind of high but nothing major. Around 6:30ish AM Axel jumped up at me and started running all over my bed, I woke up and thought he may have to go outside, my old room was on the other side of the house, my parents on the other end still dead asleep. I went downstairs heading towards my parents side to take him out, and I heard it, a tree starting to fall. All of a sudden a huge tree that has been near my house since I was born feel on my side of parents house right over my room. If it wasnt for my dog I would have possibly died from the tree, I owe my life to my dog...and I could never repay him for that.

It just shows...dogs are truly men's best friend.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hero dog!!! give him a medal! and some nice juicy steaks! and some pretty fabulous bones to chew on!!!! Way to go Axel!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Steak, definatly Steak!! Maybe a T-Bone, RAW, let him have it!  What a GOOD BOY!!!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Great story, that's great the you are alive and able to type about it, I third that a nice big Tbone for Axel....


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Good boy Axel!


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't worry....he got a huge tbone from me when I got back to Charlotte along with the privilege of sleeping next to me and my girlfriend on the bed. Everytime I see my dog now, I just don't know, its a new fond love, I mean I have always loved Axel but now its just well...hard to explain.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I love a happy ending... now for the morbid side of me.... lets see pictures.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Davey Benson said:


> I love a happy ending... now for the morbid side of me.... lets see pictures.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GOOD DOG AXEL!!! What a good boy ... hope he got a big, juicy steak!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh wow, what a good boy indeed! They are truly amazing.


----------



## metal_injection (Aug 28, 2011)

So do you think he woke you up as he needed to go outside or he sensed something was wrong??


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow what a great story! Good job Axel!! I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good By Axel!!! He deserves a nice reward!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job Axel! I hate to hear ya'll had damage from the tree, but it's great that nobody was hurt!


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done to Axel and you.


----------

